# intermediate switch



## greenboy (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm second fixing a property after another spark and he has wired the switched live/live to the intermediate switch can i get around this by sending the sw/l to the com at one sw and the live to the com at the other sw? or am i screwed!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trying to picture your problem!. I think you would be best to omitt the intermediate and use just the remaining 2 No 2 ways. Link through in the same manner as you mentioned.Sorry mate but as you say - you are screwed good and proper

Frank


----------



## greenboy (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks mate, thought as much! i'll try to fish a new sw/l from the light to one of the 2 ways first before i have to abandon the intermediate. cheers.


----------



## Imperes (Jan 1, 2009)

You're not screwed at all, assuming the strappers are wired in 3 core.

As you say send the SF to one of the 2 ways and the SW to the other.

You'll end up with a perm live at one 2 way switch and the switched live at the other.

No problem.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Imperes has an answer for you. Unlike me he hopes that you have at the intermediate switch 2 number 3 cores and one number 2 core. If this is so you are in luck. If the wiring uses twins and singles as I assumed you aint so lucky. It seems that the first sparky hit on a great and easy way to wire the switches. Never would have thought of this myself. Brilliant.

Frank


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I feel like I am living in another universe. . One of us doesn't speak English...:laughing:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I feel like I am living in another universe. . One of us doesn't speak English...:laughing:


What language would you like it translated to then Dennis since english isnt your first language ;-)....

Strappers ...switch wires are what i believe you guys refer to as Travellers...????

HTH
Frank


----------

